# Mangos!!!!!!The wind is going to ease on Saturday!!!



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm keen to head out Saturday because the wind is finaly going to ease for a little while.

I can fit in an early morning Sunnyside sesssion

or

Afternoon, prehaps at Flinders around the high tide. Anyone else? Suggestions?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I spoke to Poddy today about a Saturday morning trip. I reckon Sunnyside could be the go. Have you heard any reports lately.

BTW what made you change to the Outback?

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Grant

Sounds good. The weather is swithching to N/NW at 10 knots. It will probably be even lighter down here, especialy in the morning.

I'm changing to the Outback for a while so I can sit high and fat on the water. I'm going to sneak around the surf washes more often down Flinders and being able to spin quicker will help dodge the white stuff. I'm also still keen on catching the "man in the grey suit" and some extra bouyancy might help get him home. I'm also changing just for the hell of it.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A bit late on the uptake here Hobie (my car needed to be returned after a conversion...you go from Adventure to Outback and I'll look after petrol to gas...Hoit however takes it too far with considerastions of an operation :shock: ), but I'm in. You fella's arrange a float and I'll be there (nightshift Sun night for me though)


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

How is tomorrow morning at at sun up 6:30am? I can put in a couple hours till business time.

I've got some demos at Mornington till midday but I'm keen to head off again for the arvo. Might even pinch some mussels off the moorings for whiting later.

Will go to Flinders in the arvo to hunt salmon and whiting unless someone tempts me elsewhere. Balnarring is ok too.

Anyone , anyone, Bueler, Bueller ?...........................

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Poddy

A launch at Flinders at the pier is sheltered and lets you hit the point and Bass Straight in one direction or slide down to the mussel farm and calm water in the other direction.

This time of year is when salmon schools mill around.

Chers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

good luck guys, I've got the kids this weekend.
Scott, missed your call today but might try catch you in the morning (before lunch right?) - will call if I can make it.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Hobie, Hoit's a maybe for tomorrow. I'm up for an arvo bash, but dragging my butt to Flinders or da local at Ricketts is what I'm not sure about (we're gonna check tommorrow's latest and greatest from BOM in the morning...then decide). I'll shoot ya an SMS in the morning after we decide. Are ya definitie on Flinders? How long does the slep to Flinders take from the fine City of Box Hill without an Eastlink..but with a nanny style driver :?:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck mango's we, just loved those salmon pics, now that the wind has settled some its time to get out amoungst it. Look forward to the report.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Given the latest forecast is

10 to 15 knots overnight and reaching 20 knots at times during the morning, and
A few showers, mostly in the morning. Cloudy periods with moderate to fresh northerly wind easing in the afternoon.

I might have a sleep in and then decide about an afternoon session. Although Flinders sounds tempting its a damn long way so I might try somewhere closer to home.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey lads I can't do this weekend maybe next :wink: just have to consult the Maori fishing calendar :wink: .

But i'll tell you one thing despite the recent reports Rickets black rock has been a little on the quiet side a friend tried the area this morning with only 2 x 40cm flatties and very small pinkies. On a positive note there is a bit of calamari about but the recent wind and rain may also quiten them down  . But you may find a ***** or 2 :lol:

I think Flinders way might be your best bet but as Poddy said its a slep of a drive :roll: good luck if you all get out.

Milt,


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

After much discussion Scott, Poddy, Hoit snr and I are going to launch from Flinders pier at around 12 noon. The weather is looking good and any lurkers are welcome to join us.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm out for this weekend, busily tying up loose ends before getting out of dodge. Looking forward to hearing how you guys go.


----------

